# loving memory of kitty



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i had a long haired orange and white male cat,that i named kitty.i found him as a youngster outdoors with his mom and siblings.abandoned,of course.anyway i had him for 12 years he went with me ,everywhere i moved with my ex to s.c.i am from n.y. my cat would pee on his clothes and blankets he did not like him,it didnt work out,i guess animals can tell.3 years ago i had to have him put down,he had an enlarged heart and his lungs every 3-4 days would fill with liquid,i had to take him to the vet every few days to have his chest tapped.it lasted for about a week ,finally i had to decide what was best for him rather then me ,i didnt want to let him go i loved him too much.he was the best cat i have every had,he was there for me when i needed someone to talk or to cry with he was my boy i miss him terribly,its been 3 years since hes been gone,i will never forget him.i have other cats ,  even one i raised on a bottle,but none of them were like my boy ,kitty.


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

OMG!  I'm so sry!  is there anything I can do to help you? :?:


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

no ,but thank you anyway,he is in heaven ,where he is healthy and happy now.thanks for caring.


----------



## Slave_To_Cats (Apr 6, 2005)

your welcome!  If you ever need someone to talk to i'm here!  just P.M me. 



-Sarah


By the way my cat Figero says Hi!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

that is so nice of you,give figero a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## ----emma---- (Apr 9, 2005)

aww! i feel so sorry for you i know what its like! 

i had a cat called kitty too and she died last october 
my family had her for 17 years older than me lol
anyway after she died we didnt want to bury her and a friend of my mums told her about this pet cremation place you could bring your pets and have them cremated.
Thats what we did and now she sits on top of the fireplace 
its nice to know shes still with us

i feel the same way nobody was like kitty


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

there are just a few animals in our life that we can really connect with and kitty was one of them .i havent met a cat with the kind of personality that he had. he was almost human.i will always love and miss him with all my heart.i know he is in a better place now ,and i hope someday to see him again.,so i can pick him up and give him a great big ole'  kiss and hug and tell him how much i have missed him.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

emma thank you sweetie,sorry for your loss. thays old for a cat huh.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

*hello*

i see that you are from ireland,my grandmother was from their ,bless her heart.i heard it is beautiful over there.what part do you live in.my grandma was from county clare.dont know if its spelled right.are you irish.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thanks to everyone that replied.


----------



## woman of wonder (May 3, 2005)

teebos69 said:


> i had a long haired orange and white male cat,that i named kitty.i found him as a youngster outdoors with his mom and siblings.abandoned,of course.anyway i had him for 12 years he went with me ,everywhere i moved with my ex to s.c.i am from n.y. my cat would pee on his clothes and blankets he did not like him,it didnt work out,i guess animals can tell.3 years ago i had to have him put down,he had an enlarged heart and his lungs every 3-4 days would fill with liquid,i had to take him to the vet every few days to have his chest tapped.it lasted for about a week ,finally i had to decide what was best for him rather then me ,i didnt want to let him go i loved him too much.he was the best cat i have every had,he was there for me when i needed someone to talk or to cry with he was my boy i miss him terribly,its been 3 years since hes been gone,i will never forget him.i have other cats ,  even one i raised on a bottle,but none of them were like my boy ,kitty.



hi there I know exactly what you mean about not forgetting! I had a cat for 17years called Fluff. She was my best friend, I used to pour my heart out to her, she was there when my nan died. She also did not like my boyfriend and made it quite obvious when he was around. It used to cause lots of arguments because i used to let her sleep on the bed! She was amazing. When she was 17years old her kidneys failed and after two days of not eating, I had to take her the vet and I was advised to put her to sleep!

I broke my heart! that was over 15 years ago and I still miss her! I have had three more cats since then, but none even come close....

Just wanted you to know I understand!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you, so much its nice to see that someone understands god bless you


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

their is a picture of kitty posted on the rotty forum .he is laying on the bed next to my rotti,kendra.hope you can find it.he was clipped at the time,thats why his hair is short in the pic.i miss my boy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When you've had a pet that long, it is a real member of the family. There is a real connection and perfect love. I'm so sorry you lost Kitty. I'm cetain you'll see Kitty again. We have such a loving God.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

it is so nice to see loving animal people who feel the same towards pets as i do.thank you all so much.i know i will see him someday i hope is is waiting for me at the end of the tunnel with my family and other beloved pets..he was such a special cat.i just wish he didnt have to suffer the way he did that night that i had to take him into emergency,to have him put down.a 45 minute drive to the vet clinic and he could hardly breathe ,because his lungs were filling up with liquid fast.what a horrible night.i only try to remenber the good times with him.god bless him he is in heaven now and feeling healthy ,and waiting to see me someday.i hope and pray.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry  I've had my kitty 10.5 years and she is sick. I am crying uncontrollably just thinking I may have to put her down. I know how much you loved kitty. I guess that's what she shoudl think about, is the good home and love we did give them. I'm sure they are so very grateful


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

thank you ,,when the pet is so sick that the doctor knows they wont recover,its then we have to make that decision,whats best for the animal .i hated myself for along time for what he had went through because i did not wanna put him down..it will hurt us bad ,but eventually the pain subsides and we move on remembering the good times we had with that special pet.my heart goes out to you ,i hope it isnt anything seroius with your cat.god bless you.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

thank you teebos for your kind words. I know, I have to think of her. I look at her and wonder if she is sad. I talked to the doc yesterday about putting her down, and the doc really wants to wait... she says that the little bit of eating and drinking her water out of her bowls is good progress. It's just so hard to sit and watch her not jump around, and climb in bed with me, etc. I am mad at myself that I didn't bring her in sooner  I often think maybe I could have prevented this... but I had no idea that a cat not eating could cause such a disease, I just did not know 

So thank you. It's amazing how much we love these animals huh? I cried so hard the other night holding Jazzy, I just can't imagine taking her to the vet and not coming home with her. It's just horrible, but I might have to face it soon... I just don't know.

... and this is my first cat. So maybe like you, even if I get others, it will never be the same right, our love for them... just like your love for kitty.

Thank you for your kinds words, God bless you


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

yes, kitty was my first.he went everywhere with me when i moved out of the house and when i moved to another state,he was my best friend.eventually i moved back home .he is buried in our pet cemetary with all our other pets.i know how your feeling and i am so sorry,i can tell you that when the time comes she will be going to a better place.its the ones that our left behind that feel the pain ,but it will get better,i can promise you that.i am surrouned by 8 cats now,a momma cat that i rescued from a barn with her 3 babies,plus 3 others that came to us as strays and one that my sister adopted 12 yrs. ago. i take care of all of them plus 4 dogs 7 chickens and a rabbit .i do good for all my pets and i love them all.i believe that there short lives here on earth should be filled with love and companionship so, when their time is up, i will know that i did the best i could to make them happy and loved.may god bless you and jazzy.please take care of yourself and remember,time heals all wounds.you gave her the best years of her life.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks teebos... I bring her to the vet on Monday. I have to board her for 3 days, 2 nights because I have a business trip and she needs to be manually fed. The doc is going to run some blood tests on Monday, so I will know more when I get back on Wednesday. I will let you know how things are going. I am hoping for the best, fingers crossed.

Thanks for chatting, it's nice knowing there are others who understand.

... and you have LOTS of pets, bless you!!, that sounds so wonderful!!!


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i hope everything works out for you,and i hope her tests come back good,yes please keep in touch and give jazzy a hug for me.good luck


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope it cheers you both a bit to know that, just when you think you'll never have another relationship like that with a pet, God sends you another. It might be a few months or a few years, but it happens.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

i do have a special relationship with my rottweiler kendra,i think god sent her to me.she is such a special part of my life.god has given 3 great animals in my life .i had a springer spaniel years ago,kitty and kendra.i have no children so they were my kids .kendra of course is the only one i have left .she is 9 yrs.old and i hate the thought of her getting old.i absolutely love her with all my heart.i dont know what im gonna do when she leaves me.i have other dogs but none compare to her,even though i love all of them,their is just a special bond between us.she is my little girl.


----------



## teebos69 (Apr 2, 2005)

yes,jeanie .i have heard of that before.thank you


----------

